# Leicester Reptile Meeting 15th September (PYTHON'S)



## adam1969

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 15TH of SEPTEMBER* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Python's, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

We should be able to make it and I could bring Bellatrix, my Coastal Carpet Python, as I've had her since January, if you want.


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far
Jeff: carpet python
My Adam: MBK
April: royal


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far:

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

I wont be here as i will be on a sunny beach in Ibiza with my lil girl! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Have fun all : victory:


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> I wont be here as i will be on a sunny beach in Ibiza with my lil girl! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Have fun all : victory:


You too :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

yep i should be able to make this one


----------



## Benji-le3

I'll definitely be there, not sure i'm going to bring anything this month though


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> April Taylor: Royal
> Adam Taylor: MBK
> Adam1969: ????????
> Jeffers3: Carpet python
> 
> If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


I feel like a Rangers footballer! :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> not sure i'm going to bring anything this month though


what?!? i'm pretty sure you've had your ornate for over 6 months now :whistling2: 
didn't you say an AWD was an option one time?or an ackie or mali uro or something....i need something with legs :lol2: no worries if not!


----------



## benlambert

Hi all we will be there again. Look forward to it. We have 3 royals eligible can bring either butter, blackpastel or normal het pied? If any one wants to see any of them?


----------



## April Taylor

Jeffers3 said:


> I feel like a Rangers footballer! :lol2:


Huh??? 



benlambert said:


> Hi all we will be there again. Look forward to it. We have 3 royals eligible can bring either butter, blackpastel or normal het pied? If any one wants to see any of them?


Which would you like to bring? Who cares what others want to see, what do you want to show off? :Na_Na_Na_Na: Lol, I'm bringing my normal royal and if no-one else is interested it just means I get to play with her all night. :2thumb:
Please let me know though so that I can book you in.


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Hi all we will be there again. Look forward to it. We have 3 royals eligible can bring either butter, blackpastel or normal het pied? If any one wants to see any of them?


Bring them all if you wanted to mate!:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> I feel like a Rangers footballer! :lol2:


What April said!!!!!


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> What April said!!!!!


On the first list I was top - then got relegated! 

Sorry - a bit of a football joke (and not a good one either!)


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month0
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benji-le3

Haha yeah there is a few things I could bring. I haven't brought the mali before ... so maybe


----------



## Benji-le3

No linda! not sure if I'm going to bother now then :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> No linda! not sure if I'm going to bother now then :lol2:


haha i was going to post something like this....


very jealous of all you guys at kempton today! last placement just took it out of me abit too much  even more excited for this meet now though


----------



## April Taylor

We missed you Adam. X


----------



## April Taylor

Ok, as an extra bit of fun. . . Who went to kempton and who got what? Who didn't go, wanted to and is now wishing I'd shut up and go away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I went, along with Adam, Martin and tj. I got three hoggies. A het albino male and a pair of het toffeeglows. They're gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> Ok, as an extra bit of fun. . . Who went to kempton and who got what? Who didn't go, wanted to and is now wishing I'd shut up and go away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I went, along with Adam, Martin and tj. I got three hoggies. A het albino male and a pair of het toffeeglows. They're gorgeous! :flrt:


Sounds good April, I'm gutted i couldn't go. I'm saving up for doncaster show now. Sounds like everyone had a good day.


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Ok, as an extra bit of fun. . . Who went to kempton and who got what? Who didn't go, wanted to and is now wishing I'd shut up and go away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I went, along with Adam, Martin and tj. I got three hoggies. A het albino male and a pair of het toffeeglows. They're gorgeous! :flrt:


We were at Tribfest (tribute band music festival), so although disappointed at missing Kempton, we had a fantastic time anyway. I was sat in the sun, with a pint, watching Blondie and then Guns n Roses whilst you were at the show.

Another 3 snakes? I remember the 10 is enough comment, you know :lol2: (look forward to seeing them in 6 months time).


----------



## Purple_D

Jeffers3 said:


> We were at Tribfest (tribute band music festival), so although disappointed at missing Kempton, we had a fantastic time anyway. I was sat in the sun, with a pint, watching Blondie and then Guns n Roses whilst you were at the show.
> 
> Another 3 snakes? I remember the 10 is enough comment, you know :lol2: (look forward to seeing them in 6 months time).


I remember the 10 is enough quote:lol2:, typical female:whistling2:

If i can make it i could bring my 2 massive burms:whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Purple_D said:


> I remember the 10 is enough quote:lol2:, typical female:whistling2:
> 
> If i can make it i could bring my 2 massive burms:whistling2:


It's got to be at least 15 now - maybe I misheard the quote and that 10 is enough for that room....... ?

Would be good to see your burms. Has the growth rate picked up at all - if not, what's the worry? Lovely snakes anyway.

My Coastal Carpet is now eligible, so she's coming along this time. A few people have asked about the Tokays, but they are difficult to transport and if anyone wanted to handle them, they would get bitten. They're also like greased lightning, so would probably escape and would be difficult to catch.


----------



## Benji-le3

Decided I'm going to bring a chuckwalla


----------



## Purple_D

Jeffers3 said:


> It's got to be at least 15 now - maybe I misheard the quote and that 10 is enough for that room....... ?
> 
> Would be good to see your burms. Has the growth rate picked up at all - if not, what's the worry? Lovely snakes anyway.
> 
> My Coastal Carpet is now eligible, so she's coming along this time. A few people have asked about the Tokays, but they are difficult to transport and if anyone wanted to handle them, they would get bitten. They're also like greased lightning, so would probably escape and would be difficult to catch.


No not much of a growth rate, but they are doing ok.
I would like to see your coastal:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month0
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python
Benlambert: black pastel and butter royals

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:

And Jeff, it is 14 now and will be 15 in three weeks.


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python
Benlambert: black pastel and butter royals
Benji-le3: chuckwalla 

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

sounds like kempton was a success for you april! don't think i would have wanted to get up today if i'd have gone but luckily this placement seems really relaxed(today anyway...).

coastal carpet sounds good jeff though remember to bring it's "biting towel" that you were telling me about! :lol2: not sure the tokays are a good idea as you've said...

and yay a chuckwalla has legs :lol2::lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Kempton was a great success, thank you Adam. I'm really chuffed with my new babies. Xxx

Oh and what the heck is a chuckwalla???? I love seeing things I've never seen so seeing something I've never even heard of will be extra cool!


----------



## Benji-le3

adwraith said:


> and yay a chuckwalla has legs :lol2::lol2:


yes, yes they do :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> Ok, as an extra bit of fun. . . Who went to kempton and who got what? Who didn't go, wanted to and is now wishing I'd shut up and go away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I went, along with Adam, Martin and tj. I got three hoggies. A het albino male and a pair of het toffeeglows. They're gorgeous! :flrt:


Hi all..!!!
It was a great day!!! I was such a good boy I only came home with a female chameleon ( George needed someone to love)...

She is called porgie


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> Hi all..!!!
> It was a great day!!! I was such a good boy I only came home with a female chameleon ( George needed someone to love)...
> 
> She is called porgie


this is AMAZING news :2thumb::2thumb: is she a '12? basically what i'm asking is when do you think you'll be breeding them...i've already got lucy on board for having a baby off you not that it took much convincing :lol2: or am i getting ahead of myself...


----------



## adam1969

Yes was a great day at Kempton I came home with a motorbike fuel tank !!!!! well chuffed!!!!!!


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> this is AMAZING news :2thumb::2thumb: is she a '12? basically what i'm asking is when do you think you'll be breeding them...i've already got lucy on board for having a baby off you not that it took much convincing :lol2: or am i getting ahead of myself...


We are very very happy to bring her home ( thank you Debbie)

Hahaha!!!! Well it will take a million years for the eggs to hatch anyway ( ok 7 months) and they are juveniles so maybe 2013 is optimistic hahahaha!!! 

Lucy might have to make do just holding and stroking my big boy until I can give her a baby!! :2thumb: he can come soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji-le3

multicorn said:


> Lucy might have to make do just holding and stroking my big boy until I can give her a baby!! :2thumb: he can come soon!!!!!!!


Did Linda write this reply for you martin?


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> And Jeff, it is 14 now and will be 15 in three weeks.


I hate to point this out, but 14 is still more than 10! :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Yes was a great day at Kempton I came home with a motorbike fuel tank !!!!! well chuffed!!!!!!


 
About time you stopped mucking about and get that bike finished! :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Jeffers3 said:


> I hate to point this out, but 14 is still more than 10! :lol2:


Maths was never my strong point :whistling2:


----------



## multicorn

Jeffers3 said:


> I hate to point this out, but 14 is still more than 10! :lol2:


Only just...!!!! 14 is nearly 10 give or take


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> Lucy might have to make do just holding and stroking my big boy until I can give her a baby!! :2thumb:



i'm not completely sure i'm ok with this sentence...


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> i'm not completely sure i'm ok with this sentence...


You were OK when it was a big girl (Lily) she was holding, though......


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> i'm not completely sure i'm ok with this sentence...


Yes since it has been pointed out this could be rude!!! 
Your all dirty minded!!!!! Im talking about a baby chameleon 

He is soooooo cute and cuddly im always stroking him


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> im always stroking him


i'm not sure if you're doing this on purpose...but if not you're making this far too easy!:lol2:


----------



## Benji-le3

Although Linda didn't say anything about it being cute or cuddly to be fair :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> i'm not sure if you're doing this on purpose...but if not you're making this far too easy!:lol2:


You lot are just filth!!!!!!!! im such a good boy....... Im blushing!!!!!!! 

And if I said she is sitting on two fingers right now ???????


----------



## multicorn

Meet our new girl...... Errrr either PORGIE or MILDRED what do you all think?????


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> About time you stopped mucking about and get that bike finished! :lol2:


 
Yer yer yer:lol2:Its actually all running now with just a few final bits to do now mate.:2thumb:not long now till first test ride :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Meet our new girl...... Errrr either PORGIE or MILDRED what do you all think?????
> 
> image


She is looking lovely mate ...Is that TJ in the back ground holding your big boy....:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> Meet our new girl...... Errrr either PORGIE or MILDRED what do you all think?????
> 
> image


Mildred :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Mildred :2thumb:


I had a polecat called Mildred (my mate had one called George), so I vote for this name as well.


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Yer yer yer:lol2:Its actually all running now with just a few final bits to do now mate.:2thumb:not long now till first test ride :whistling2:


If we're going for a spin sometime, you'd better get a move on. We all know you Custom Bike lot won't go out when it gets a bit wet..... or cold. :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

adam1969 said:


> She is looking lovely mate ...Is that TJ in the back ground holding your big boy....:lol2:


Yep it was chameleon night at the Baker boy reptile meet!!!


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> Mildred :2thumb:





Jeffers3 said:


> I had a polecat called Mildred (my mate had one called George), so I vote for this name as well.


Looks like her name is Mildred then!!!!!!! They are both beautiful happy boy!!!!


----------



## Nightfirez

yay came home today and found another mum sat on a good looking clutch of eggs  : victory:


----------



## Benji-le3

Nightfirez said:


> yay came home today and found another mum sat on a good looking clutch of eggs  : victory:


Congrats!!!


----------



## MulticornJR

Hello not been on in a while but thought I really should and I'm delighted to announce the new arrivals (A blonde crestie a high yellow crestie and a Halloween crestie) (currently being named I only have Freckles so far) and also the flying gecko eggs I came across after kempton stuck to the mesh top of the viv it's all happening at once it's brilliant!!! :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

MulticornJR said:


> Hello not been on in a while but thought I really should and I'm delighted to announce the new arrivals (A blonde crestie a high yellow crestie and a Halloween crestie) (currently being named I only have Freckles so far) and also the flying gecko eggs I came across after kempton stuck to the mesh top of the viv it's all happening at once it's brilliant!!! :2thumb:


That's exciting i'm a fan of halloweens! were the eggs ok having been stuck to the mesh?


----------



## MulticornJR

adwraith said:


> That's exciting i'm a fan of halloweens! were the eggs ok having been stuck to the mesh?


Yes they seem ok on the mesh I think they changed shape a bit now so hopefully starting to form its soooo exciting


----------



## adam1969

Any more for any more 

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python
Benlambert: black pastel and butter royals
Benji-le3: chuckwalla 

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

Just a thought Me, April and Martin will be away from this Friday till late Sunday night at hamm, so if possible please try to let us know if you want to bring anything along before we go.
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Nightfirez

i have some new additions  

but i wont be bringing them well untill they are settled and feeding


----------



## adam1969

Any more for any more 

April Taylor: Royal
Adam Taylor: MBK
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python
Benlambert: black pastel and butter royals
Benji-le3: chuckwalla 
mareptilesrock: 2 Royals

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Ronster

Sorry I can't make this one, really wanted bring my royal too, But I'll be in Turkey!! Hope you all have a great evening as usual.


----------



## Jeffers3

We should be OK for this one, but we're going away for a few days. Should be back in plenty of time, though.

Will try to get pics of adders, as we are going to the New Forest.


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> We should be OK for this one, but we're going away for a few days. Should be back in plenty of time, though.
> 
> Will try to get pics of adders, as we are going to the New Forest.


Wicked mate have a good time down in the new forest and I look forward to any adder pics you manage to get.


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Wicked mate have a good time down in the new forest and I look forward to any adder pics you manage to get.


I'm about to post the pics in the Snake Pictures section. I don't know how well they are going to come out, as I don't have a decent camera. I got pictures of 3 adders, a grass snake, a smooth snake, slow worm, 3 common lizards, a green frog and a common toad.

Tell you about it tomorrow!


----------



## April Taylor

Hi guys and girls. Due to circumstances beyond my control I will not be with you all tonight but I ask that you all be good girls and boys for Adam and Martin.


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> Hi guys and girls. Due to circumstances beyond my control I will not be with you all tonight but I ask that you all be good girls and boys for Adam and Martin.


Will
pass on your apologies to all hun XXX gonna miss you both!!!xx


----------



## MulticornJR

April Taylor said:


> Hi guys and girls. Due to circumstances beyond my control I will not be with you all tonight but I ask that you all be good girls and boys for Adam and Martin.


Were all gonna be good for you and im sure we will all miss you ;-)


----------



## adam1969

Multicorn jnr: Beardie
Multicorn: ????? but sorry not Linda this month
Adam1969: ????????
Jeffers3: Carpet python
Benlambert: black pastel and butter royals
Benji-le3: chuckwalla 
mareptilesrock: 2 Royals

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## mareptilesrock

Hi everyone :2thumb: Just thought I would let you know that im just gona bring one of my royals insted of the two I said. See you guys there!!!:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

What, no pictures for the poor begger that couldn't attend?? Shame on you people!!! :lol2:

Hope you all had a cracking night. I missed being there.


----------



## benlambert

Oops I completly forgot it was the meet last nite. Gutted. Was it a good nite?


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> What, no pictures for the poor begger that couldn't attend?? Shame on you people!!! :lol2:
> 
> Hope you all had a cracking night. I missed being there.


 
Sorry hun they are all too rude for this forum....:whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Oops I completly forgot it was the meet last nite. Gutted. Was it a good nite?


You Plonker :lol2: Fancy forgetting the most important night of the month mate ............
Yes it was a great night thanks dude you should have been there :bash:


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> You Plonker :lol2: Fancy forgetting the most important night of the month mate ............
> Yes it was a great night thanks dude you should have been there :bash:


 
We should start a "plonker of the month" category, like we used to have at rugby. I may win many future awards, but this has to be this month's winning entry?


----------



## benlambert

:lol2:
I was looking forward to it for weeks aswell. Gutted, who's going to donny next weekend? Carnt wait for the next meet now, also November's python meet as we can bring our pied then. :2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Jeffers3 said:


> We should start a "plonker of the month" category, like we used to have at rugby. I may win many future awards, but this has to be this month's winning entry?


Sounds good at least I know I can win something LOL.


----------



## adam1969

:lol2:


benlambert said:


> I was looking forward to it for weeks aswell. Gutted, who's going to donny next weekend? Carnt wait for the next meet now, also November's python meet as we can bring our pied then. :2thumb:


Sounds like we need to teach you about writing on calenders dude:whistling2: and then the next new trick will be reading it regularly :lol2:.
We will be at at donny with a table mate so come and see us (if you remember the show is on:whistling2

NOVEMBER!!!! Flippin eck dude forward planning this far!!!!! we havent even looked at the date for November yet.


----------



## benlambert

I best not forget the show, as I'm picking up a few new additions and carnt wait, we will come over and have a chat, what are you taking?


----------



## April Taylor

Nice one, I'll be there,.it'll be nice to see you. Adam normally has: corns, ratsnakes, housies and hoggies.


----------



## Jeffers3

benlambert said:


> Sounds good at least I know I can win something LOL.


I think my snake mis-identification gaffes have qualified me numerous times!


----------

